# Mold kit / starterset feedback



## Chrisje (May 28, 2015)

I was looking online for a affordable mold to start with. And stumbled on this set 






On the following link http://nl.aliexpress.com/store/prod...epair-soap-tool-Soap/1557150_32348714135.html

at 87 USD would this make me a good mold kit?

Thanks Chrisjehttp://www.soapmakingforum.com//nl.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LBussy (May 28, 2015)

Maybe?

I am probably going to have a different opinion than those that come after me.  I think a "kit" might be a good idea to start out.  My reasoning is that it will give you enough experience to learn what you like and do not like about those tools, and you will not be out much money.  You could absolutely get better values, but you will spend more and maybe not like the choices you made despite them being quality pieces.  It's all very personal.

I say go for it, and learn from it.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 28, 2015)

I too think if you want to jump in without using boxes, knives etc. That looks like a good start. I would go for it as well.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 28, 2015)

2 cutting blades, an adjustable cutting guide, planer (or beveler) and a mould with silicone?  Not too shabby for the money I think, especially if buying is your best option.


----------



## Chrisje (May 28, 2015)

Thanks all for your feedback.

Buying is not my only option. I could make a mold myself. Have looked into liquid silicone and stuff and I do have a wooden wine box ( single bottle ) that looks like a nice size...

I have seen video's where they use plastic bags to line the mold with. But I get the feeling that the plastic bag would leave marks on the outside of the soap that you would have to cut off by hand.

Lining with parchment or baking paper is an option as well. But perhaps a more "re-usable" lining would give my preferation. and then I and up with silicone or instead of wood use a plastic mold..

At all times I still wonder what size is the most common size for either the loaf or the eventual soap bars. Which is not an obligation to stick to as it is in the end a handmade product.

*Perhaps I should ask, what kind of mold do you use and why?* And go from that information


----------



## dixiedragon (May 28, 2015)

I think it looks good. My only question is - does the crinkle cutter fit into the slot of the slicer? Other than that, I think it looks great.

BTW, a little trick I have discovered - when I cut my soap with a knife, wetting the knife with water really helps it to slide through the soap. When I didn't wet it, chunks would stick to the knife and tear out of the loaf.

IMO, unless you are very handy and have the tools and material at hand, I think it would be better to buy until you get an idea of EXACTLY what you want.

What molds do I have? I have a 4-log HPDE mold, bunches of individual plastic molds (they are so pretty I can't resist, don't recommend!), a silicone cylinder mold from BB, a 10" loaf from BB, individual silicone molds, tall skinny silicone molds and silicone slab molds. 

No wooden molds - I HATE lining molds. Hate it so so so much.


----------



## LBussy (May 28, 2015)

I did an informal survey/kept notes since I was looking to make some molds and related items - no sense in re-inventing the wheel or ignoring what works.  A mold 3.5" wide (interior of course), allowing a pour of 2.5" for normal bars (you may want fancy tops so up to 3.5") and 10" long seems "standard."  There are no standards but I don't know of anyone that does not have that size.  After that it's all about what you want to do.


----------



## Obsidian (May 28, 2015)

I wish I would have found a kit like that when I was beginning. I would go for it.


----------



## Chrisje (May 29, 2015)

Oh my... after searching some more on the forum and online I came a cross the Soaphutch molds... DARN!
Now I want to have 1 of those, it would be a 1 time purchase and provide me with everymold I could want ( except a cilinder one for shaving soap ) 
I still need to get my first mold...... And I already noticed that I was looking for a slab mold, log mold, dividers to go with the log mold to do those taiwan swirl patterns . I know myself well enough to know I want to try it all and I will love making soap. Just likeI do with workign with glass, or making my candles. EECK!

Searching on Aliexpress site..
1 slab mold ( silicone liner and wooden base ) $ 86,35
1 log mold ( silicone liner and wooden base incl. 3 dividers  ) $ 44,09
1 log mold ( silicone 1 lbs ) $ 24,29

That's just 3 molds and it total sup to $ 154,73 
Who knows I migth need 1 or 2 more log molds in the future...

I guess it would be worth the money to put it towards a versatile mold right from the start that gives me all the above and the option to do single bars.

Of coarse I will get me a cheap silicone mold for under $ 10 or Mylar and turn my winebox into a mold to get me started with experimenting in the mean time.

Only thing I am not 100% convinced about is if HDPE molds work great with CP soap without having to line the mold...

Penny for your thoughts


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 29, 2015)

You're right to be unconvinced - they generally do need some sort of lining albeit a bit of mineral oil or Vaseline


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 29, 2015)

My thoughts are you are already addicted.  Now give me mah penny. 

But seriously,  I have a plethora of wooden molds because I love them,  and because my better half can make them.  I have silicone pretties for cupcakes and spillover batter and melt and pour embeds,  and silicone in 1-4 lb sizes, but just one each.  In wood I have about three each of those,  though lord knows I never need that many at one time.


----------



## Chrisje (May 29, 2015)

LOL TwystedPryncess

I have 1 winebox ( single bottle ) 
And I am pretty sure I should have a double box somewhere

But I found an online shop that sells them up to a box that fits 6 bottles!!! And you can even take out the inner sections.... giving me the option to use it as a slab mold too. 

I found an other online shop that sells mylar on a roll 1 meter by 50 cm they also sell  water-tight tape ( like an anti leak tape I guess) I think I will get that and make mylar inlays. This way I do not have to get silicone inlays first and build my box around it, would be fine too as I do have all the tools. ( I actually had more tools than my partner does ROFL and I can actually use them too :mrgreen: )

Gosh... I am forgetting to do everything else I need to do as my mind is on a soapcloud


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 29, 2015)

I do not have a slab mold yet and I need one.  Don't have a tall either.  But it's kind of like house,  you accumulate as you go along.  I'll get some silicone to make my own sometime,  too,  for soap and polymer clay.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 29, 2015)

If I could go back in time I would totally spring for a custom Soap Hutch mold. I'm still toying with that idea. I could always sell my "extras" on Ebay.

I really want one that will make a log that is 3.5 x 3.5 (something in that range) b/c I want to be able to do square bars.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 29, 2015)

I do line my HPDE mold, but it's simple. I put a sheet of parchment paper on the bottom, then fold a sheet around each divider. I'm not trying to fold a perfectly crisp and neat square to find inside a wooden mold. With the dividers and the bottom lined, I just rub a little mineral oil on the sides.

BTW, a giant nail makes a perfect handle to fit through the holes in the dividers.


----------

